
Ask HN: What do people pay for on a regular basis - mywacaday
In the last week I have signed up to medium and given €10 to wikipedia.
What do you consider worth subscribing or donating to?
======
awareBrah
Happy to pay for my Spotify every month. Prob the thing I feel most
comfortable paying for.

Online iCloud storage. Being on the Mac ecosystem just makes it easy

Gym membership: gotta stay healthy

------
muzani
My sister pays for Netflix, I pay Spotify family.

I have a $14 monthly donation for some religious institution. And about 10% of
my salary goes to paying off debt.

I pay for a VPN (Mullvad) every now and then. Also have my own domain name
which I never use but I'm afraid of domain name squatters.

I would actually pay for membership to some elite club. Unfortunately, it
looks like Something Awful or MMOs are the closest to that.

I'd also pay for anything that sufficiently motivates, even if it gets me
working an extra hour per month. Haven't found anything along those lines.
Some work for a short period of time but the motivation wears off.

------
fakeElonMusk
I have been donating to Doctors Without Borders for many years. Also local
humane society and food bank. I pay monthly for NYTimes, Medium, Netflix, HBO
and additional cloud storage.

------
Gustomaximus
1) My current recurring is Mercy Ships:
[https://www.mercyships.org.au/](https://www.mercyships.org.au/)

I did a bunch of research and felt this was a quality charity that gives great
impact for dollars spent.

2) Any free software/service I use multiple times. I'll look for a donate
option. I'm not particularly generous but do like to support with something.

------
verganileonardo
I subscribe to: \- Netflix \- Spotify \- Google Drive/One \- iCloud \-
RescueTime \- Lastpass \- Audible (1 credit per month)

I donate to: \- One small NGO that assist poor college students with basic
stuff (rent, food, etc)

------
iamthirsty
SoundCloud — their ads are annoying and it's the only music service I use.

Wikipedia — I Square Cash them a few bucks a month, because it's my most used
site by far.

PlayStation + — Because you can't merk kids in CoD/FIFA without it.

------
quickthrower2
SaaSy stuff: Office 365. Netflix & Stan. AirVPN. Pluralsight (on/off as
needed).

A whole tonne of other stuff for life I won't bore you with or create too much
of an identifiable footprint with :-)

------
davchana
Domains, donation, mobile, occassionally Wikipedia, thinking of using Google
One once it is available to my account, Postcards & Stamps, Stationary

------
tmaly
Netflix, web hosting for my blog, coffee, unlimited backup with backblaze,
digital ocean vps for my food app

------
gesman
\- Unlimited real-time Cloud backups with version support (Crashplan)

\- Adobe photoshop + LightRoom (Adobe)

\- Unlimited hosting of images (SmugMug)

------
shoo
housing, utilities, food, health insurance, monthly donations to a couple of
activist groups (environmental & political)

------
mromanuk
Independent press

------
littleweep
\- NYT/The Guardian digital subscriptions

\- Spotify

\- Moviepass

------
marketgod
Coffee

------
wolco
Food

------
chmielewski
Patreon for my favorite podcasts

WBAI

